
The Real Reason Jeff Bezos Grinds Trump's Gears - adventured
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2017-08-18/the-real-reason-jeff-bezos-grinds-trump-s-gears
======
Boothroid
Journalists should be beside themselves with gratitude for Trump - he both
delivers compelling subject matter and gives them a perfect target for their
sneering pomposity.

